# Geforce 9500 GT LFH connector video card problem [solved]

## h2sammo

It has one of the lfh connectors so it only works with a splitter. I am using a single monitor however.  Monitor is simply not recognized by card. It never turns on, just stays in sleep mode. Do I have to install xinerama? Xrandr? I am so confused about this.  How do I make this work in gentoo? 

I am also converting the dvi into VGA for my monitor.  Video card is recognized by lspci -k with it's proper nvidia driver and I see the card fan turning so it is powered.

Pls help, thank you.

Edit: card is nvidia 498pci-dlp, 1 gig ram.  Monitor does not even show console on boot when connected to it.  Computer is Dell dimension 2350 with upgraded 400w power supply.

Edit: i tried a monitor equipped with dvi as well, no signal whatsoever sent o the monitor.  lfh connector on video card has a 2 way dvi splitter.  one of those goes to dvi tv. the other is not connected to anything.Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Dec 29, 2009 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

From this page your card is a PCI card with a special interface connector because its a low profile card. Its the only way to get the interface onto a low profile PCI card. When you attach the splitter cable, its a normal graphics card.

I suspect your PC has an on board AGP graphics card, even if there is no AGP slot.

Go into the BIOS and set the Primary Video Card to be PCI, not AGP, then it should just work.

The specifications indirectly show that your system does indeed have an on board AGP card.

----------

## h2sammo

It works!!! Thank you.

----------

